# Coquelles Fuel Points ?



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Information Please, As a virgin traveller on Eurotunnel with a motorhome, (its different when your on a lorry !! :lol: )could any members please advise on the most convenient/economical fuelling point when coming off the train before heading South West towards Abbeyville.

Thanks in anticipation,
Bill


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

By far the cheapest and not too much out of your way is to follow signs for Auchan and use there 24hour station.
:wink:


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

The Auchan at Saint-Martin-Boulogne has fuel and an aire/service point.
Take the N42 for St Omer off the A16, and follow signs for Centre Commercial and Station Service.
Impressive shop too with lovely fresh fish etc.


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

LisaB,
Many thanks, this forum is great, in under 10 mins a question asked, and a solution found. Another reduction in the number of grey hairs we get with this motorhoming adventure.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can concur with Lisa, we always use the Auchan.

It also has a motorhome service point and accepts UK cards.

See >here< for more info.

Pete


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We don't ever bother with the UK manual lane at the station we use the self serv, it accepts UK cards no problems.
:wink:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*repost*

Somebody posted this http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/index.php
Barry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Agreed - the one in the Eurotunnel exit road is about as expensive as you can get in the area but I think the one on the autoroute south towards Boulogne is even dearer. 
For sure prices at the one on the northbound side will make your eyes water.


----------

